

Run Docker on any OS in a Headless Hypervisor - amouat
http://continuousdelivery.uglyduckling.nl/docker/run-docker-on-any-os-in-a-headless-hypervisor/

======
steeve
This is exactly what boot2docker[1] is set to achieve. It's a 23mb VM that
boots in 6s, based on Tiny Core Linux, and runs from RAM.

Full disclosure: is you haven't guessed it by my name, I maintain boot2docker.

[1]
[https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker](https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker)

